# Grafikfehler mit png im Internet Explorer?



## BenschM@ster (18. November 2007)

Hi,
folgendes Problem stellt mir mal wieder der Internet Explorer (ich hasse diesen Browser).

http://bildupload.sro.at/a/images/8-fehler.jpg

Wie auf dieser Grafik zu sehen ist um den Stift ein hellgrauer Rahmen.
Dabei handelt es sich um eine transparente png-Datei. Im Firefox ist dementsprechend alles wunderbar.

Woher kommt dieser Rahmen und wie werde ich ihn los?

Danke und Gruß,
Benjamin


----------



## Maik (19. November 2007)

Hi,

die Vorgängerversionen des IE7 können mit halbtransparenten PNGs nicht umgehen.

Cross-browser semi-transparent backgrounds oder IE PNG Alpha Fix Demonstration stellen hierfür aber eine Lösung bereit.


----------



## chmee (19. November 2007)

Moin Moin Maik, früher Vogel fängt den Wurm 

Gib mal in  *pngfix* ein..

mfg chmee


----------



## BenschM@ster (19. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,
vielen dank schonmal, werd das nachher mal ausprobieren.

Aber was ich bisher nicht wusste, dass meine png-Dateien halbtransparent sind.
Wie schalte ich sie "ganz"-Transparent? Das würde mir schon reichen ;-)
Ansonsten werd ich evtl. auch auf gif umsteigen, bin nicht so der Freund von solchen Hacks.

Aber vielen Dank schonmal.

Gruß,
Benjamin


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. November 2007)

Meinst Du damit dass im IE6 der transparente Bereich nicht transparent dargestellt wird sondern in blau oder einer anderen Farbe?
Wenn ja dann liegt das daran dass der IE6 noch nicht mit PNG-Transparenz umgehen kann. Im IE7 hingegen sollte das kein Problem sein.

Falls ich total am Problem vorbei geredet haben sollte hab ich natuerlich nichts gesagt.


----------



## Maik (19. November 2007)

BenschM@ster hat gesagt.:


> Dabei handelt es sich um eine transparente png-Datei.





BenschM@ster hat gesagt.:


> Aber was ich bisher nicht wusste, dass meine png-Dateien halbtransparent sind.


Wenn du es nicht selber weißt, ob das PNG nun transparent bzw. halbtransparent ist, solltest du mal den Link zur Seite nennen, damit man sich das direkt anschauen kann.

Möglicherweise hat der IE auch ein Problem mit dem Farbwert aus der Grafik und der Hintergrundfarbe des Elements, die evtl. nicht zu 100% übereinstimmen.



BenschM@ster hat gesagt.:


> Wie schalte ich sie "ganz"-Transparent? Das würde mir schon reichen ;-)


Selbst bei einem "volltransparenten" PNG wird der IE <7 dies nicht korrekt anzeigen, da er grundsätzlich die Transparenz in einem PNG-Bild nicht darstellen kann.


----------



## chmee (19. November 2007)

Wenn es sich wirklich um obiges Beispiel in der Bilddatei handelt, solltest Du wahrlich auf gif umschwenken, das ist unproblematisch. 

mfg chmee


----------



## luukvh (20. November 2007)

Da kann ich ein Lied von singen. IE x und PNG verträgt sich absolut nicht.

Die Farben werden ein klein wenig heller/dunkler dargestellt als sie sind. Im Firefox hingegen ist alles so, wie ich es mit Photoshop erstellt habe.

Und bei manchen Grafiken wird auch im IE7 keine halbtransparenz angezeigt, selten - aber immerhin.

Die ausweichmöglichkeit ist GIF. Wobei da die Farbauswahl zu wünschen ist.


----------

